# Micro luck ring update !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

The rubber plugs finally came in for my micro luck ring here it is all done up
Otter style , this will be my go to BB shooter !
































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like that! I think, if I were to buy any kind of Dankung, that would be it.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Viper 
It's extremely pocketable and with a balanced set up its extremely fun lol the tubes I have on it now is a bit to heavy for BBs gotta down size it and find some decent BB pouches this will be a dedicated BB shooter , may try flats on it as well .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Viper
> It's extremely pocketable and with a balanced set up its extremely fun lol the tubes I have on it now is a bit to heavy for BBs gotta down size it and find some decent BB pouches this will be a dedicated BB shooter , may try flats on it as well .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


For ultra light ammo, I love using those long thin party balloons for bands. (the type children's entertainers use for making balloon animals)

They are pretty cheap (I payed a buck n a half for forty balloons) and the draw weight is all of about 2 lbs. 
No hand slap what so ever.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Viper 
Yea I got a bag o those all black ones, gotta dig em outta storage and find a pouch that's not tore up .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like those plugs were meant for that shooter . Looks good . I believe the flats will send the bb's the fastest for you .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just pick yourself up a pair of those thin leather ladies gardening gloves at Wally world or sumtn with those balloons for bands any thin leather will do for a pouch.

No way that 2 pound pull weight is going to tear out your attachment holes.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea gonna stop by HD on the way home and pick up a few items I'll check out the gloves there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Geez that looks like a mean lil' shooter! 1000s of hours of fun ahead. I can bet everything will have a BB hole in it around your place!! You be dangerous 'n schidt.

And you clean your finger nails before a picture, unlike my cruddy self.

Nice selfie present!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yep, those plugs do look right for that frame. My Micro has the usual slots in the ears for easy tube loop attachment. Cost cutting? Diff manufacturer? * :iono: *Moot point with your plugs.*

*Recently bought a 50 ft. spool of .125 - I like it for BBs. Call or stop by if you want to try some, also Northerner gave me some perfect BB pouches - I can spare a few. *



*Tapered .03 sends BBs so fast, they almost burn up and flame out on the way to the target. *


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Yep, those plugs do look right for that frame. My Micro has the usual slots in the ears for easy tube loop attachment. Cost cutting? Diff manufacturer? * :iono: *Moot point with your plugs.*
> 
> *Recently bought a 50 ft. spool of .125 - I like it for BBs. Call or stop by if you want to try some, also Northerner gave me some perfect BB pouches - I can spare a few. *
> 
> ...


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I have 1 of those.I am using flats on it tbblack about 30mm folded @ about 175mm draw.

im using 7mm steel 3 fork hits already,right on the end ,so it will miss where you have covered the forks with rubber.im gonna put some paracord on it to make a pinky and lanyard ,as it is quite short.mine is s/steel and mirror polished and cost about $15=£10

the black tb zips.

oh I used thermal plastic to make the plugs.quick easy and cheap,and reuseable.


----------



## TJG1shot (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry I didn't see your post sooner I have a ton of rubber corks from when I worked in the lab. I also found a post about using a magnet from a Hard Drive for ammo I had a few and probably more couldn't believe the power in those. PM me if you need some more of the rubber corks I'll check the sizes.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tj
3/8 tapered to 1/4 "is what I'll be lookin for, most others I can get from my local HD box store . If ya got em let me know 
Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------

